# proximal fracture of hand metacarpal



## ggparker14 (Apr 30, 2012)

What is the correct dx for proximal fracture of hand metacarpal?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 30, 2012)

815.02?


----------



## tmlbwells (Apr 30, 2012)

That's what I would use.


----------

